# Shimano Spinning & Braid



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Was working at Academy last night, 1960 & 290, and a gentleman inquired about how the braid was to be spooled on a Spinning reel. He said it needed to be more of a criss-cross pattern instead of the typical spooling fashion. He said with the typical spooling fashion, the line will dig into the next layer on a hook set.
My thought is during the spooling process with the braid wrapped tightly, as everyone has suggested with a bait caster, it cannot dig into the next layer compared to a loosely spooled reel. 
Thoughts please.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

well when he reels it in when he is using it its not going to be criss crossed.. And I would never criss cross any line on any reel. It will severely effect cast distance. I spool mine on manually and I wrap it as tight as possible and iv never had an issue. All I use is shimano spinners and power pro.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

That was something I forgot to mention earlier. I told him that it wouldn't make a difference how you initially spooled it, when you reel it in, it is going on however it wants to.
He kept looking down at the reel as if there was something he could change to make it reel criss-crossed.
Thanks for you input


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I've had the same thoughts as your friend but there are some issues to overcome with respect to the criss-cross pattern. Actually, there is a spinning reel on the market that provides a criss-cross pattern by using a faster oscillation speed. My experiments are geared more towards baitcasters. Anyhow, the best thing you and your friend can do now is to spool it tight and use a larger diameter braid.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Hey Kyle,
The wife and I have been using Shimano Sahara 2500's spooled first with 14lbs. mono followed by 20lbs./6dia. Stren Sonic Braid on all of our popping rig's with no problems what so ever. I've been spooling all of my spinning reel's the old fashion way by laying the spool's on the ground and reeling them by hand. Check every so often for line twist. If you have any, simply flip the spool over that's on the ground.

For you guy's (& gal's) that are using Power Pro, I would like to highly recommend that you try the new Stren Sonic Braid. If memory serves me right, I think it might be a buck or two more per 300 yard spool then Power Pro, but well worth it.

TINY


----------



## kidflex (Aug 16, 2005)

just reel the braid on tight! it wont dig in. i load up saltigas and stellas with 80-100lb braid, fished 25+lb of drag and killed many bigfish. never had an issue with braid digging in. if it digs its too loose. bottom line. also no need for mono backing either.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

kidflex said:


> also no need for mono backing either.


You need a backing on most reels.


----------



## Gatorman23 (Jul 10, 2006)

*braided line has no memery ...it forgets..LoL*

:spineyes::spineyes:...Put it on and while the boat is moving let it out and wind it in..it will be wet and tight...just the way we men like things...LMAO


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Mono first...then braid....waste of money on braid. You will never empty a spool ...even w/ mono. Splice it Kyle..........


----------



## kidflex (Aug 16, 2005)

MattK said:


> You need a backing on most reels.


most people that "jig and pop" dont use mono backing.just straight braid. if done right the braid will never slip. i caught these two back to back in north carolina and if braid doesnt slip with these monsters then nothing will.
















letting line behind the boat then reeling it in is also a good way to pack on real tight. tried it before and works good. just be sure you have your drag tight.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

this is Texas... baitcasters only! we dont use "coffee grinders" here!! lol to each their own though!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lets see what ur "mini winch" caught!!!*


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

With our reels you will need to allow the reel to stack the line on the spool. Our Aerowrap II oscillation is designed to work with braided line. Back the spool with tape or mono and use a good amount of tension to put line on the reel. Use a good high quality braided line like Power Pro or Sufix and you should have no issues.


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

just curious, other than saving $$ by using mono backing....what does using tape do?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

When spooling a reel with braid it's recommended that you use some sort of backing like mono or tape to prevent the line from slipping on the spool. The tape just give the braid something to grip and dig into if you're spooling it on without a mono backing.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

if you are going to use mono backing on a curado 200 ( old green one) , how much mono backing is needed ? yard wise or is it just a couple of feet ?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I usually put about 5-7yds or so.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

If you let the line out behind the boat make darn sure you cut off any terminal tackle. I was doing that with an 80 Tiagra and left the snap swivel on......wow what a big difference that made in the amount of drag. Probably shound have not been going 35 knots or let out 300 yards either. LOL


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks ! MattK


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

caught many a big tuna on spinning tackle using power pro. Never been a problem.


----------



## chunk and reel (Apr 19, 2007)

What kind of tape do you guys recomend for backing? Just curious I have never thought of this.


----------



## dt4539 (Dec 10, 2007)

Electrical tape will do - FTU uses similar tape to wrap around the spool before spooling with braid.


----------

